# Dye Sub on Orange Sport Tek, Heat damaging shirt...



## JennatGX3 (Jul 22, 2011)

I ordered some 100% polyester sport shirts (sport tek) with moisture wicking properties and during the dye sublimation process, I am assuming the heat settings are damaging the shirt. The area that comes into contact with the heat press is lighter, you can actually see (if you look closely) a square of leached or lighter orange...

I have tried lowering the temp and lowering the pressure and increasing time, which improves the result, but I can still see a faint "light square"

I have also tried with foam and without, and I do not notice much difference either way.

I then iron the shirt and it looks a little better, but I was wondering what else I could try?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Your problem is a common one and not sure you can completley get rid of the issue. Some shirt bands and even shrt colors are more prone to this then others. Always need to get a single sample to test print.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

This issue is difficult to get around with some brands, as Mark said. 

If the graphics permit, cut your foam closer to the shape of the print. You may not avoid slight fading of the fabric where it was in contact with heat, but at least you will not get unsightly "box" around the image.

If you see some improvement after the shirt was ironed - maybe try to pre-press the whole shirt on very light pressure?


----------

